

Amazon Flow appears on the iPhone - dendory
http://a9.com/-/company/flow.jsp

======
breck
Wow. 5 for 5 on items in the office (windows office, a dvd, apple keyboard,
mouse, and a coffee machine box).

It shows the price, the # of stars, and whether Prime is available. Also, the
fact that it automatically saves the image is a great touch. You don't have to
press a single button. You point it at things and it just works.

A thoroughly well executed app in all respects. The team that did this knows
what they are doing. I could see using this in my daily life. Very well done.

------
lukev
This works really well. Tried it on a couple dozen books around the house.
Pretty much 100% recognition on everything new enough to currently be in
print. It failed to recognize a lot of out-of-print stuff, but that's to be
expected.

It seems to be that if there's a picture of Amazon of the item, it will work.

------
tzs
Interesting. It does surprisingly well on some things--just a glance at "The
Complete Calvin and Hobbes" box identified it. And it does surprisingly bad on
some things--a Diet Pepsi from a co-workers desk was identified as a Camo
Gladitator II Heavy Duty Belt Clip Carrying Case for various Samsung phones.

------
famousactress
So awesome. I think it's still got a ways to go.. I played with it and it did
great on books, not awesome at reading barcodes. I'd love to see it get to the
point where I could point it at my coffee cup or trackball. I don't imagine
that's all that far off. Really, really cool app. Bummer for the metalab folks
that Amazon decided to call it flow though!

------
rwolf
If it links to the Amazon store, does that mean Apple is getting a cut of all
sales made through the app?

------
adelevie
If anyone here would like to implement their own apps that utilize image
search, check out <http://moodstocks.com>. I've been playing around with it,
and the results are very accurate.

------
lukifer
There's a mention of the App Store, but no link. For the lazy:
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/flow-powered-by-
amazon/id4746...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/flow-powered-by-
amazon/id474664425?mt=8)

~~~
yohui
The link is at the bottom; click either the icon or "free download".

~~~
lukifer
That must have changed quickly; I _swear_ when I first looked, neither were
links. :)

------
shizcakes
It works pretty well! Tried it on some DVDs, they were all recognized.

------
1010011010
Amazon Goggles

~~~
wanorris
Can anyone familiar with both this and Google Goggles comment on whether
there's any notable differences, or whether this is indeed pretty much
Amazon's version of Google's Goggles or Bing Vision on WinPhone?

~~~
helper
I did a simple test of Amazon Flow vs Google Goggles. The main difference was
that Flow linked to the product page where Goggles gave a link to a picture of
the product.

------
inconditus
Is there an API for something similar available? It would be pretty cool to
not limit this to phones.

------
juxta
Surprised there is no android app considering the fire tablet runs on backend
android?

~~~
wildwood
Well, the Fire has no camera, as far as I can tell, which is a requirement for
Flow to work.

------
WalterBright
It doesn't show up in the App store for my ipod.

~~~
WalterBright
Update: it does now.

------
robchez
FYI - Not available in Australian App Store.

